
On High Heels and Lotus Feet - Osiris30
https://granta.com/on-high-heels-and-lotus-feet/
======
gumby
I remember I used to see old women hobbling around near my grandparents' house
when I was a little kid in the 1960s. They seemed ancient, and they probably
were but when you're 8 or 10 you think any adult looks geriatric.

My dad explained what was wrong and I was horrified but my sister was
fascinated. This has bothered me my whole life.

~~~
EliRivers
How old was your sister? Had she already internalised an idea that her job was
to look pretty?

~~~
gumby
No, maybe 6-10 and I don’t think she has that problem.

------
tropdrop
If you wonder what metrics comprise the value of a woman today (surely we have
improved since the days of the lotus feet!), a thought experiment: Imagine
walking into a museum and seeing a large, stately portrait of a well-dressed
man, of an older age. What are the first things you notice about the man as
you observe the painting?

Really think about the kinds of questions you're asking yourself as you're
looking at this painting.

Now, imagine seeing a large, stately portrait of a well-dressed woman, around
the same older age. What do you notice first about her?

\--- \---

For me, the answers are: Man: Posture (confident? not?), eyes, watch,
spectacles (was he a professor? scientist? businessman?) What did he _do_ to
deserve a painting?

Woman: Dress, beauty (or lack thereof - is she beautiful? wrinkled? old?),
hair. Who was she [ _related to_ ] to deserve a painting?

\---

Did you ask yourself what the woman might have liked to do?

